

Google's Driverless Cars Are Learning How to Avoid Cows - dhsb
http://www.popsci.com/google-making-sure-its-driverless-cars-wont-crash-cows-0?x1U6sZfjbgGK5iPz.16

======
krapp
Frictionless spherical cows or actual cows?

------
higherpurpose
They are just now learning how to avoid something as obvious as cows? How long
is it going to take to learn to drive when the roads are all covered in snow
then?

